# Fehlermeldung



## Grimow (18. Januar 2007)

Date: 2007-01-18 00:24:33
ID: 37
Error occured in: Global
Count: 69
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 709:
   attempt to concatenate local 'gem3' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:709: GetInventory()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:552: GetPlayerInfo()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:293: OnEvent()
   [string "BLASCFrame:OnEvent"]:2:
      [string "BLASCFrame:OnEvent"]:1
AddOns:
  Atlas, v1.8.6
  AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.8.6
  AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.8.6
  AtlasFlightPaths, v1.8.6
  AtlasLoot, vAtlasLoot Enhanced v2.01.00
  AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.8.6
  Auctioneer, v3.9.0.1345
  BeanCounter, v3.9.0.1337
  BLASCProfiler, v2.0.3
  BLASCrafter, v0.2.1
  BonusScanner, vv2.1
  CTRABossMods, v1.3 (CTMod 2)
  CTRaidAssist, v1.623 (CTMod 2.0)
  Enchantrix, v3.9.0.1331
  EnhTooltip, v3.9.0.1342
  EquipCompare, v2.9.8b
  Informant, v3.9.0.1331
  SellValue
  SmartBuff, vv2.0h
  SmartDebuff, vv2.0c
  Stubby, v1326
  Swatter, v3.9.0.1344
  Titan, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanAmmo, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanBag, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanClock, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanCoords, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanItemBonuses, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanLootType, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanMoney, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanPerformance, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanRegen, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanRepair, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanRider, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanStanceSets, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanXP, v3.0.5.20003
  WeaponQuickSwap

Date: 2007-01-18 01:43:56
ID: 36
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 1036:
   attempt to concatenate local 'lootid' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1036: AddLoot()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:958: GetLoot()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:389: OnEvent()
   [string "BLASCFrame:OnEvent"]:2:
      [string "BLASCFrame:OnEvent"]:1
AddOns:
  Atlas, v1.8.6
  AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.8.6
  AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.8.6
  AtlasFlightPaths, v1.8.6
  AtlasLoot, vAtlasLoot Enhanced v2.01.00
  AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.8.6
  Auctioneer, v3.9.0.1345
  BeanCounter, v3.9.0.1337
  BLASCProfiler, v2.0.3
  BLASCrafter, v0.2.1
  BonusScanner, vv2.1
  CTRABossMods, v1.3 (CTMod 2)
  CTRaidAssist, v1.623 (CTMod 2.0)
  Enchantrix, v3.9.0.1331
  EnhTooltip, v3.9.0.1342
  EquipCompare, v2.9.8b
  Informant, v3.9.0.1331
  SellValue
  SmartBuff, vv2.0h
  SmartDebuff, vv2.0c
  Stubby, v1326
  Swatter, v3.9.0.1344
  Titan, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanAmmo, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanBag, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanClock, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanCoords, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanItemBonuses, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanLootType, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanMoney, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanPerformance, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanRegen, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanRepair, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanRider, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanStanceSets, v3.0.5.20003
  TitanXP, v3.0.5.20003
  WeaponQuickSwap

Was ist da los???


----------



## Bl1nd (18. Januar 2007)

Wenn du Hilfe willst musst du schon ein wenig mehr Infos geben!

Wo steht das, was hast du gemacht, was passierte danach....

So was zB.


----------



## Slomka (18. Januar 2007)

moin,

das selbe Problem habe ich auch.

Die Fehlermeldung tritt auf wenn ich grüne oder bessere Items loote.

das buffed-profil wird bei mir übrigens auch nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## Len (18. Januar 2007)

Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung bei neuen Items aus der Scherbenwelt ebenfalls, Blasc deinstalliert und sie tauchen immer noch auf :S


----------



## Grimow (18. Januar 2007)

Ich schließe mich mal Slomka an... Es tritt genau dann auf, aber CT_Raid macht auch probleme!

Die Fehlermeldung kommt dank des AddOns "Swatter"!


----------



## crone (20. Januar 2007)

Bei mir tritt der Fehler aus dem Screenshot beim Plündern von grünen Gegenständen auf.

Auch wird mein Charakterprofil nicht aktualisiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (20. Januar 2007)

sollte alles mit dem letzten Update behoben sein, einfach mal auf "neue BLASC-Version suchen" klicken.


----------



## Digdol (21. Januar 2007)

Gast schrieb:


> sollte alles mit dem letzten Update behoben sein, einfach mal auf "neue BLASC-Version suchen" klicken.


bei mir kommen die fehler meldungen  immer noch ( ELP user)
allerdings bei mir kommt das auch be nethercloth und co ^^ allo allen stoffen und grüne items+
Greez Sethur


----------



## Epikur (21. Januar 2007)

Hab ebenfalls das selbe Problem mit gleichen Synthomen wie bereits beschrieben. Musste den Client daher vorrübergehend abschalten, hoffe das es bald gefixt wird.


----------



## crone (22. Januar 2007)

Gast schrieb:


> sollte alles mit dem letzten Update behoben sein, einfach mal auf "neue BLASC-Version suchen" klicken.



mhh...ist es auch, aber damit hab ich einen neuen Fehler. Trotz das ich den Haken bei der Funktion für das Suchen einer neueren Version habe, sucht er dann nicht. Ich musste es manuell machen.


----------

